

GNU tools under Android? - ez77

Dear all,<p>Do you know whether it is fairly easy to build open source programs such as bash, grep and sed for the Android platform? If so, is there any such common effort? (Maemo example: http://repository.maemo.org/.)<p>Thanks,<p>Ezequiel
======
fragmede
The easiest thing to achieve what you're asking for is to install Debian
(instructions are for a G1, but I assume it's workable on other Android
platforms).

[http://android-
dls.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Debia...](http://android-
dls.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Debian)

------
ez77
Has anyone tried this?

<http://www.helloandroid.com/apps/console-applications>

